
Ask HN: Where do you want your tax dollars spent? - lollinghard
In my ideal world, people should be able to tell the government where they want their tax dollars spent. I feel this could also indicate the &quot;voice&quot; of the nation in terms of what they care about most.<p>I would like my tax dollars to go towards education, research and mental health. What are your 3 top choices?
======
cogentleman
Infrastructure, national defense, paying off the national debt, from least to
most desired for me.

------
mac01021
What do you mean by this? Do you want _all_ of your tax dollars to go to those
three things?

Are you going to rely on other people to choose other things like road
maintenance and international diplomacy?

~~~
lollinghard
This could act as the list of preferences where I want my tax dollars to go.
Money can go elsewhere where it's needed but use my preference to fill up the
preferred bucket first. Like how students put in their preferences of
universities.

------
DeepWinter
families (support for raising children), green energy/cars/life, education

